# Am I feeding my puppy enough?



## JayJ4 (May 7, 2016)

Hi guys, OK this is for sure the LAST question I got for a bit... Because, now I realized I've been completely feeding my puppy incorrectly...

My first big mistake is that I've been feeding my pup the wrong blue buffalo: BLUE Wilderness® Dry Puppy Food Chicken Recipe .. I've been feeding him this bag because the pet store people always told me to give him this one.. When I would specifically ask for the LARGE breed puppy one, I then assumed it was THIS one after because it never said (for large breed puppies) when I looked.. Unless I'm blind.

I than started feeding him 1 cup and 3/4 of a cup 2x a day. I also would mix BLUE Wilderness® Wet Puppy Food Turkey & Chicken Grill in his food because he REFUSES to eat dry kibble unless wet food is mixed in (he loves wet food more.)

Am I underfeeding him? I'm gonna swap him to the large breed puppy brand, can't believe I messed it up. NEXT time I'll show the pet store workers the picture...

Do I need to up the cup amount.. Like 1 cup & 3/4 ... 3x a day? Or 4x a day, with some wet food in the mix, or no?

Is his diet OK by the way (ONCE I fixed it, of course)? Or, am I doing everything terribly wrong, thanks.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

How old is puppy? Body condition?


----------



## JayJ4 (May 7, 2016)

He's 14 weeks now, weighs 34 lbs. You can see a bit of his ribs. If you feel around parts of his body (don't know if this matters), it's like pulling his scruff. When laying down and all of that he does look a tad overweight, but I doubt that since you see his ribs.


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sounds fine to me.. I think you should be able to see some of his ribs.. but im no expert there im sure someone else on here can confirm... you don't necessarily need large breed puppy food... and my puppy refused to eat hard kibble the first week I had her here (8 weeks old) I started mixing in some wet food with the hard kibble both blue buffalo grain free... then one day I didn't mix the wet food... in the morning she didn't eat at all just drank water.. then around lunch noon/1pm she only ate a few bites... I was curious to see if she got really hungry if she would just eat it so I still didn't mix any wet food in.. then for dinner time I guess she was really hungry but she killed the bowl of dry kibble lol... and now I no longer have to mix

Maybe you should try that method and see if it works for you.. my puppy will be 11 weeks tomorrow and she is now eating the hard kibble... I had a husky who I had to mix wet food with and it only got worse and worse eventually when he was older like 1/2 yrs old he would magically manage to only eat the wet food and then spit the hard kibble back out.. it was a big headache trying to feed him


----------



## JayJ4 (May 7, 2016)

InControlK9 said:


> Sounds fine to me.. I think you should be able to see some of his ribs.. but im no expert there im sure someone else on here can confirm... you don't necessarily need large breed puppy food... and my puppy refused to eat hard kibble the first week I had her here (8 weeks old) I started mixing in some wet food with the hard kibble both blue buffalo grain free... then one day I didn't mix the wet food... in the morning she didn't eat at all just drank water.. then around lunch noon/1pm she only ate a few bites... I was curious to see if she got really hungry if she would just eat it so I still didn't mix any wet food in.. then for dinner time I guess she was really hungry but she killed the bowl of dry kibble lol... and now I no longer have to mix
> 
> Maybe you should try that method and see if it works for you.. my puppy will be 11 weeks tomorrow and she is now eating the hard kibble... I had a husky who I had to mix wet food with and it only got worse and worse eventually when he was older like 1/2 yrs old he would magically manage to only eat the wet food and then spit the hard kibble back out.. it was a big headache trying to feed him


He looks fine, but people tell me he looks too skinny because you can see a bit of his ribs.. He weighs around 34 lbs at 14 weeks, I think even more now.


----------



## JayJ4 (May 7, 2016)

By the way guy's I bought the Blue Buffalo LARGE BREED puppy food .. So I've now been giving him the amount that says on the bag 3x a day, PLUS I add wet food to the mix that the canned food recommends. Am I underfeeding him and is 34 pounds skinny for a puppy his age? (14 weeks).


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

JayJ4 said:


> By the way guy's I bought the Blue Buffalo LARGE BREED puppy food .. So I've now been giving him the amount that says on the bag 3x a day, PLUS I add wet food to the mix that the canned food recommends. Am I underfeeding him and is 34 pounds skinny for a puppy his age? (14 weeks).


you might be over feeding now.. You might want to add just a little bit of the canned food.. but if you are going by the canned food recommendations plus the dry food recommendations then you are double feeding


----------

